# Any froggers from New Orleans?



## tinkgirl77

Hey guys, 
Been a member for a few months but haven't had the time I would like to make contributions (sorry) and I'm still pretty early in my life in the hobby to be of alot of value yet. I currently have 3 RETFs that I love and would (in the not too distant future) like to jump into darts too. I'm still in the research phase since I'm a high advocate of researching first. I just wanted to say hi and see if there were any other froggets in my area. Alot of this hobby seems to be located in the Northeast but I'm sure they're s a few southerners on here too!

Nice to meet all y'all!

.:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet!


----------



## mordoria

I'm in NOLA til Monday!! Where all the frog geez at??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheCoon

I go to LSU in Baton Rouge and live in Slidell in between semesters. There are a good number of us down here but we generally stay off the boards.


----------



## tinkgirl77

Thanks guys. well it's very nice to meet all y'all! I live in Metairie. I'm so busy most days that I just can't contents the way I want to. It's any one going to repticon next month in BR? Or knows of any other shows?


.:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet!


----------



## tortoisekeeper

Hi,

I live in Metairie. Hope to make the Gonzales show. Great to see another dart frog lover around.

Betty


----------



## tinkgirl77

Nice to meet you betty... maybe I ll see you there!

.:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet!


----------



## TheCoon

I may go to the show. When you're ready to jump in to darts feel free to send me a pm and I'm sure we can find you the frogs you want locally.


----------



## tinkgirl77

Thanks Ryan! That would be awesome

.:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet!


----------



## LRobb88

I just moved to new orleans about 2-3 weeks ago. Looking to start building another (small) collection soon. Used to have lots of thumbs and a few pumilio. Anyone going to the repiticon this month?


----------



## punkrock868

Hi everyone, I'm 100% new to frogs. I've been mainly keeping and breeding inverts for right around 15 years now. Figured it was time for me to expand out and try something new. I'm trying to learn as much as I can and take the leap into dart frogs. Nice to meet ya'll.


----------



## Ian Hiler

I live up town and have a large collection, maybe we can all meet up at my house some tie in the fall?


----------



## tortoisekeeper

punkrock868 what kind of inverts do you keep?


----------



## Spaff

punkrock868 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm 100% new to frogs. I've been mainly keeping and breeding inverts for right around 15 years now. Figured it was time for me to expand out and try something new. I'm trying to learn as much as I can and take the leap into dart frogs. Nice to meet ya'll.


I see that it says your in Baton Rouge. Ryan and I are both at LSU right now. Let me know if you ever want to chat frogs.


----------



## VooDooFrog

I live in Marksville and was looking for other froggers to poke their brians about some info and happen to buy my first dart frogs at the BR repticon. (Actually my gf forced me to buy them >.<)


----------



## tortoisekeeper

VooDoofrog what did you get?


----------



## punkrock868

I've mainly keep new world tarantulas and a couple different scorpion species. With a couple odds and ends thrown in like cherry shrimp, hissing roaches and orange Isopoda. (Looking to get some of those dwaft white Isopoda to get a culture going). I would definatly be down to meet some of y'all. Both in Baton Rouge and New Orleans as I spend time in both. Looking for some good advise and experience. That would be awesome.


----------



## aurvrrat

Just saw this thread... Im in Metairie too.


----------



## VooDooFrog

tortoisekeeper said:


> VooDoofrog what did you get?


I got 2 D. Auratus from Mike "Green and Bronze" and probabl pair 

and o a Colorado River Toad (Jabba) that is feeding like a beast right now


----------



## Ian Hiler

New Orleans area frog people, I want to keep my promise and host a gathering at my place in the near future. It would be most likely on a Saturday afternoon. There seems to only be about a dozen of us, so in order to maximize attendance, I would like anyone who want to attend send me a PM of preferred dates. Then I can come up with the best date for all of us.

I am hoping to have guests from the Zoo, Aquarium (me), and our Vet. in attendance.

There will also be;
Free food
Free drink,
Free plants,
and Fre frogs!


----------



## tinkgirl77

Yayyy! I'm in and down to help!


----------



## Ian Hiler

OK, date and time set...

Saturday, Dec. 7th at 1:30 pm.

Free food, free drink, free plants and free frogs!

PM me RSVP, and I will reply with my address and answer any questions....


----------



## Spaff

I can bring some clippings from my tanks if anyone is looking for plants. It will mostly be a grab bag of stuff, nothing too rare, but not Lowe's plants either. Plus, they're free  PM me if interested or I'll just bring it when I go for whoever claims it there.


----------



## Ian Hiler

Just bumping this thread, to make sure everyone in the area know about next Saturday at 1:30, my house....


----------



## tinkgirl77

Omg, I'm just seeing this. I'm so disappointed to say I will be unable to attend bc I will be in Houston that night.


----------



## tortoisekeeper

I will be there!


----------



## tinkgirl77

Any word on reschedule date for the get together?


----------



## tortoisekeeper

I have been hoping to hear something too.


----------



## tinkgirl77

Hey NOLA peeps, we're working on getting together... check it out... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144674


----------

